# DRAMA FREE FACEBOOK PAGE



## GWLW7272 (May 9, 2018)

if you have been looking for a family friendly , no drama place to hang out & share Schwinn Sting-rays with your friends ( and you'll make new ones too ! )  check us out:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/357002428002159/

zero tolerance for whiners & bashers so don't bother to show up


----------



## bentsprocket (May 9, 2018)

HAHA!


----------



## phantom (May 10, 2018)

Good Grief........another safe zone for group think.


----------



## fattyre (May 10, 2018)

Kool Stuff had a pretty amazing display at the MCACN car show this past year.  Didn't expect to see that there.


----------



## bashton (May 10, 2018)

For the past several years Gary and the Koolestuff crew have been our Official Sponsor for our Muscle Car and Corvette Nationals "Show within the show" for Muscle Bikes. Each year it grows and we have a blast with it. We are always the weekend before Thanksgiving, which is November 17-18 this year. See close to 100 bikes along with over 550 of the finest and rarest Muscle Cars and C1/C2 and C3 Corvettes, all under one roof. 

Here is another picture from last years show.

Better yet...join us with your bikes!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------

